# 이라서 인지 vs 이가서 그런지



## 82riceballs

Hi everyone!

We learn in Korean classes that you can say 
아침이라서 그런지 졸려요. I'm sleepy probably because it's the morning (and I just woke up)

I'm wondering if it sounds different at all from 
아침이라서 인지 졸려요.
아침이라선지 졸려요. <-- Our teacher said that people usually contract 이라서 인지 to 이라선지- is that true?

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## PIA Watss

이라서 그런지 = 이라서 인지 
이라서 인지 (written, formal) 이라선지 (spoken, casual)


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> I'm wondering if it sounds different at all from
> 아침이라서 인지 졸려요.
> 아침이라선지 졸려요. <-- Our teacher said that people usually contract 이라서 인지 to 이라선지- is that true?


All of the three examples carry the same idea. And the last two ones, I can say, sound fine, but I'd prefer to add some words, 몰라도 좀, before 졸려요. This would sound better to me and be the way I say. I agree with what your teacher told you.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks everyone!! Also what does the 몰라도 mean? 

"아침이라선지 몰라도 좀 졸려요." Don't know if it's because it's morning, but I'm sleepy?


----------



## Rance

I found explanation for some similar case.



> *그래서인지'와 '그래선지'*
> 
> *질문 : *'그래서인지'는 '그래서 + 이- + -ㄴ지'라는 답변을 보았습니다. 그러면  어미가 부사에 붙을 수는 없으니, 부사인 '그래서'에 어미 '-ㄴ지'가 붙는 '그래선지'는 불가능한 것인가요? '그래서인지'의  준말로 '그래선지'라는 말이 사용되는 걸 자주 보았는데 이렇게 줄었다고 보았을 때 '-이-'의 형태가 나타나지 않더라도이 형태소가  들어간 것으로 파악해야 하나요?*
> 
> 답변 : *어미 '-ㄴ지'는 '이다'의 어간, 받침 없는 형용사 어간, 어간 말음이 'ㄹ'인  형용사 어간, 어미 '-으시-' 뒤에 붙을 수 있는 것입니다. '그래서'는 서술격 조사 '이다'의 도움을 받지 않고서는  '-ㄴ지'에 결합할 수 없습니다. 따라서 '그래서+이-+-ㄴ지'의 결합방식을 취하는 것이므로, '그래서인지'로 표기하여야 하나,  '이다'의 '이-'가 모음으로 끝나는 말 뒤에 붙을 때에는 생략이 될 수 있으므로, 이에 따라서 '그래선지'로도 표기할 수  있습니다.



I assume the same rule applies to 조사(이라서 is 조사) as well.

Also for 82riceballs's second question, I believe they have the same meaning but latter with redundancy.
-ㄴ지 and 몰라도 serve similar functions - to point out former clause(아침이다) as a possible reason for the following clause(졸리다) without certainty.
There are similar expressions in English as well: free gifts, foreign imports, ask a question, etc.


----------

